# HP Touchpad and SD Card fixes



## dpeteual (Nov 26, 2011)

The first pinned post is how to fix SD Card issues. The way it is worded, it sounds like it applies mostly to tablets that have an external SD Card.

I am not sure how the Touchpad handles storage but it appears that it creates a virtual SD Card from internal memory. Is this true? How does an application decide to store data on the "SD Card" versus "internal" memory?

Does this post about fixing SD Card issues apply exactly as stated for the HP Touchpad with no external SD Card?


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

dpeteual said:


> The first pinned post is how to fix SD Card issues. The way it is worded, it sounds like it applies mostly to tablets that have an external SD Card.
> 
> I am not sure how the Touchpad handles storage but it appears that it creates a virtual SD Card from internal memory. Is this true? How does an application decide to store data on the "SD Card" versus "internal" memory?
> 
> Does this post about fixing SD Card issues apply exactly as stated for the HP Touchpad with no external SD Card?


That post is specifically for HP Touchpad (note that it is in the HP Touchpad forum).

HP Touchpad does not have a real sdcard, it is fake - note the use of quotes around sdcard ('sdcard') throughout.


----------



## dpeteual (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for any help. I have bricked my touchpad. Nothing that I have tried appears to help. I thought I would try the SD Card fixes. I am afraid I can't follow the procedures. It says to download a file which I did. Then use my favorite recovery software to apply the fix. Not sure what a recovery software is or how to use it.


----------



## phoenixelijah (Feb 8, 2012)

Sounds like a headache... if it's totally bricked you should send it to me!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

dpeteual said:


> Thanks for any help. I have bricked my touchpad. Nothing that I have tried appears to help. I thought I would try the SD Card fixes. I am afraid I can't follow the procedures. It says to download a file which I did. Then use my favorite recovery software to apply the fix. Not sure what a recovery software is or how to use it.


Why don't you explain what you mean by bricked your TouchPad and how you did it. Maybe someone can offer some suggestions on how to recover. Fixing SD card issue discussed in that pinned thread has nothing to do with your problem. Give as much detail about your problem and how you got there.


----------



## phoenixelijah (Feb 8, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Why don't you explain what you mean by bricked your TouchPad and how you did it. Maybe someone can offer some suggestions on how to recover. Fixing SD card issue discussed in that pinned thread has nothing to do with your problem. Give as much detail about your problem and how you got there.


Probably a much better idea... don't be intimidated by all the lingo. Give as much detail as you can and it's probably not hopeless...


----------

